# Explain to me Clean Eating ?



## HeavyB (Feb 18, 2015)

What is exactly clean eating... 
I know to do protein and to stay way from processed food as much as I can.


----------



## Conceal30 (Feb 18, 2015)

to me clean eating is eating food that the only ingredient is that food. i.e. carrots, ingredients: a carrot, or broccoli, ingredients: a broccoli. 

if you eating something that has 27 ingredients, and most of them you cant pronounce, its not clean.


----------



## HeavyB (Feb 18, 2015)

Correct but what is clean for me is it still clean for you.


----------



## Conceal30 (Feb 18, 2015)

Lets figure that out together. Should be easy enough.


----------



## HeavyB (Feb 18, 2015)

LOL bro that is how i feel about it also...... I normal keep carbs low protein high and now worry bout it.


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Feb 25, 2015)

I just rise everything off,


----------



## GearHead40 (Feb 25, 2015)

Keeping insulin levels stable so you can raise them when you want to deliberately. That is clean eating to me.  It's all about control.


----------



## papersteroidguy (Mar 6, 2015)

Hi, everyone. I eat fresh fruits and vegetables. This is clean eating to me.


----------



## dave 236 (Mar 6, 2015)

coneal30 said:


> to me clean eating is eating food that the only ingredient is that food. i.e. carrots, ingredients: a carrot, or broccoli, ingredients: a broccoli.
> 
> if you eating something that has 27 ingredients, and most of them you cant pronounce, its not clean.



This is the way I look at it as well.  If you eat something you should be able to recognize it as it was in life, so to speak. Obviously our meat proteins need a certain amount of processing but food should be as close as possible to its native form.   You can recognize an almond or a stalk of asparagus but you aren't eating a stalk of wheat in a form recognizable as wheat.  

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## dave 236 (Mar 6, 2015)

coneal30 said:


> to me clean eating is eating food that the only ingredient is that food. i.e. carrots, ingredients: a carrot, or broccoli, ingredients: a broccoli.
> 
> if you eating something that has 27 ingredients, and most of them you cant pronounce, its not clean.



This is the way I look at it as well.  If you eat something you should be able to recognize it as it was in life, so to speak. Obviously our meat proteins need a certain amount of processing but food should be as close as possible to its native form.   You can recognize an almond or a stalk of asparagus but you aren't eating a stalk of wheat in a form recognizable as wheat.  

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Kazdad (Mar 7, 2015)

Clean eating to me is very in depth. As mentioned above, a lot of it is being able to recognize the foods you are eating and pronounce them as well. For me it is all about protein and carbs. I do not mind the few fats every day I eat, because lets face it. Unless you are getting ready for a competition, fats are needed by the body. A typical breakfast for me is roughly 90g of protein, 120g of carbs and about 15g of fats. I have about a 3 hour window from eating breakfast to when I get to work. So it helps carry me over and keep me full until I get to work.

Then I eat a carb heavy snack. Because it will be another 3 hours before I can eat again. So at about 9, I eat a protein heavy and carb heavy break. Usually consists of chicken, turkey or ground meat with mashed potatoes and a veggie. Along with 2, 16oz bottles of water. Then lunch comes at 12 and it is another carb and protein heavy meal. Basically the same thing I ate for break, I eat for lunch. I prep them every morning before work, something about cooking it that day makes it taste better than to of cooked it days before and kept inside the fridge. 

Then I get off at 3 and snack pretty good. Almonds, cashews or walnuts. A few handfuls. Mondays and Wed are my long nights with several classes after work. So I eat in between classes. Usually just a bit ass glob of mashed potatoes and a veggie. Then when I finally get home, my wife has dinner cooked and I eat that and then snack a bunch while I do homework and get ready for bed.

All in all, I do not go too far off track with the way I eat. I try and eat for what my body needs, and I have become very good and being able to tell what my body needs. My job is very physical and I find myself going up and down 5+ flights of stairs 20-40 times a day carrying 50+lbs at a time the majority of the time. So carbs are very helpful for me. But just be mindful of what you eat. There is no magic trick to eating right.

A good place to start is to look up say, Jay Cutlers, meal prep. And pull a few things from what he eats and incorporate that into your diet. But I stick to the tried and true, protein and carb heavy diets to build mass. Cause fuck it, I do not mind the little belly I have if I am hitting 335 on bench for reps.


----------



## DaBeast25 (Mar 7, 2015)

pitbullguy0101 said:


> I just rise everything off,


haha, as do I... soap and water though.  SUPER clean foods!


----------



## Gamuscle (Mar 12, 2015)

Clean eating is eating foods that are in their natural state and haven't been altered. When you put foods that are not natural in your body it causes and inflammatory response. An example of something that is not natural is gluten. When gluten is consumed it causes an inflammatory response in your gut. If you eat gluten on a daily basis and have this inflammation on a daily basis I beleive it sets you up for several medical conditions including heart disease. For the most part stay away from frozen foods since they have probably had preservatives added to maintain freshness. Clean eating is def more expensive and requires a lot of prep time but for long term health it is the way to go.


----------



## bnmsupar (Mar 24, 2015)

Wouldn't natural food be clean eating? e.g no chemicals


----------



## Sumitahuja789 (Apr 24, 2015)

I think the point of people from clean eating is balanced diet. To take nutritional and balanced diet avoid oily and junk food.


----------



## BigJH (Apr 24, 2015)

Let's see clean eating. . Umm I just up my mast!!! Lol just playing guys. . I most of the time just cut all breads and junk food out eat more white mean ... I am not as fuller but look great and ripped for the summer months...


----------



## jimm (Apr 26, 2015)

put it this way if you cant pronounce what your eating 9 times outa 10 its not good for you... clean eating is lean cuts of meat fish chicken beef ect... healthy carbs come in many forms from vegetables to brown rice sweet potatoes, make sure you also get fruit in your diet aswell and healthy fats mainly though the meats you should be eating and also from nuts aswell...


its true that not every chef is a bodybuilder but every bodybuilder is a chef belive me if you are serious about bodybuiding and your consistent, you will just keep gaining knowledge on nutrition It is highly important, watch youtube vids there are thousands of good channels to follow that will help you, top of my head physiques of greatness he seems like a good dude and very helpfull on diet ect.... lots more aswell.

hope iv helped you out somewhat


----------



## oldschoolman51 (May 8, 2015)

Sir..opinions diff with many people..in my opinion clean reading is no processed foods..no sugar...and chemicals in food..lean meat..chicken..fish..vegtables..berries..a good rice..sweet potatoes..nuts..beans..water..pretty much if you stay in these areas you will be eating clean...


----------



## buffalohead (May 8, 2015)

To me clean eating is not dripping any ketchup on myself from my McDonald's triple cheeseburger. And this is why I could never be a bodybuilder - I hate paying close attention to diet.


----------



## kconan (May 17, 2015)

To me "eating clean" is focusing on taking in protein, good fats, fiberous carbs, and some vitamins/minerals while trying to avoid bad fats, simple carbs, and chemicals.


----------



## tommy254 (Jun 24, 2015)

kconan said:


> To me "eating clean" is focusing on taking in protein, good fats, fiberous carbs, and some vitamins/minerals while trying to avoid bad fats, simple carbs, and chemicals.



I have the same idea about clean eating. You just need to eat simple food. Something natural, not processed. Meat, vegetables, nuts. The diet should be balanced. And you have to feel good about what you eat.


----------



## James Blunt (Dec 8, 2015)

there is no right answer. everyone suits to different food.


----------



## bubble789 (Dec 16, 2015)

For me, maybe means natural foods. NO junk food!


----------

